# Question and Answer Thread on Gizmo ...



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Guys, while we are waiting for Chris to complete the manual on Gizmo, there are some questions being asked. 

I emailed Doug about 2 of the questions I have seen, and here are his responses ...

Q- Is the display on Gizmo supposed to flash - - when it's turned off?
A- Thats the default power up condition, Im not crazy about but I wanted some way of showing that power is applied. This can be changed very 
easily.

Q- What is the difference between Standby and Mute?
A- Mute mutes the preamp stage and keeps the power amp running. Standby does this and power down the output section.

Also, Here is a graph of Gizmo at 25 Watts into 4 ohms.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

We know the Gizmo has a high pass for the speakers. Does the Gizmo also do low pass for the subwoofer?


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

dweekie said:


> We know the Gizmo has a high pass for the speakers. Does the Gizmo also do low pass for the subwoofer?


Yes, it does. :huge:


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm looking at a Gizmo for a bedroom system w/TV and 2 M&K LCR650's. 

Thus, my question:

Can it be left on all the time? Or is it recommended to put it in standby?...phrased another way... "Do i have to get out of bed to turn it off?"


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

cmabooty said:


> I'm looking at a Gizmo for a bedroom system w/TV and 2 M&K LCR650's.
> 
> Thus, my question:
> 
> Can it be left on all the time? Or is it recommended to put it in standby?...phrased another way... "Do i have to get out of bed to turn it off?"


As long as you can turn the source off, no worries. :salute:


----------



## cmabooty (Jul 30, 2008)

craigsub said:


> As long as you can turn the source off, no worries. :salute:


Thanks Craig. The TV will be on a sleep timer


----------



## Nala (Mar 5, 2008)

*i'm using mine with rocket 250 sigs*

First, the amp sounds terrific. Very clean. My office is small. Either I'm going deaf or the Gizmo is not playing very loud. Are the 250's just a bad speaker match? I read that the Gizmo powered those huge LS6's. I'm running at level 46 right now. Thanks.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

The Gizmo I currently have is the prototype. My production unit is due in today or Monday. When it arrives, I have ELT-525, 250's, Ascends, etc ... etc ... to play with in a decent sized room. I think it is 22x13. You may be experiencing a problem with a source with a very low output voltage. 

I will let you know what I find here, as the first speakers I will try out with mine will be the 250's. :smoke1:


----------



## Nala (Mar 5, 2008)

*Isn't it Schifter who says humblest apologies*

Craig, you were absolutely right about the source. I am using a MAC and never realized the volume control in Itunes (maxed out) is independent of the overall volume control on the desktop (which was on half) With both now at their highest levels, Clapton's guitar is now rocking plenty loud -- and more important, plenty clean on my 250's.

I hope the current aggravation by unexpected tech problems (that will all be solved) doesn't take away the joy you should be feeling launching a great new product!

Congratulations!


----------



## fderry (Feb 13, 2008)

Craig,

One of the things I noticed when I was testing my Gizmo was the sub out stays active when the Gizmo is put in the standby or mute mode. When you fix the sub out volume issue will you also allow the Gizmo turn off the sub out when in standby or mute?

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## snock (Jan 24, 2008)

1.What are the frequencies and widths of the bass/treble controls?

2.Did I read that there is a bass boost setting that counters the crossover rolloff for the case where the mains are low bass capable? If so, what boost number is that?

Thanks


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Steve - Here is a graph of the bass boost.


----------



## imported_95RCode (Mar 28, 2008)

Craig,

I had emailed you and Bill about the sub out issue on my Gizmo. I think I found the problem. I guess I just assumed the sub out was a low pass pre out. The sub I was trying to use it with only has a line or low level input. I was using it with a receiver that had a low level sub output.

Am I correct that the Gizmo sub out is not low level output?

Just to help out future customers, on the Gizmo product page might want to specify what type of sub output signal it has. I guess I just assumed since it was a RCA connection it was low level.

Other than that I've been real happy with the performance. Really hate not being able to use my sub though.


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

95RCode said:


> Craig,
> 
> I had emailed you and Bill about the sub out issue on my Gizmo. I think I found the problem. I guess I just assumed the sub out was a low pass pre out. The sub I was trying to use it with only has a line or low level input. I was using it with a receiver that had a low level sub output.
> 
> ...


If you can, call the toll free line tomorrow afternoon, and let's chat.


----------



## imported_95RCode (Mar 28, 2008)

No problem, talk to ya later. :huge:


----------



## imported_95RCode (Mar 28, 2008)

craigsub said:


> If you can, call the toll free line tomorrow afternoon, and let's chat.


All,

Just wanted to give an update on my issue. Spoke to Craig on the phone yesterday and he was able to help me troubleshoot my system and figure out what was going on.

First the sub out is a low level output. My issue was just the opposite of Nala's in that both my computer volume control and Microsoft media player volumes were on max and overpowering my subwoofer amp. Once I lowered the volume level everthing started working perfectly. I now just leave the Gizmo volume up around "45" and just control the volume using either media player or system volume control.

Jammed last night to some good old rock and roll. AC/DC highway to hell was one and it rocked with my Cadence sub and AV123 ELT525M's.

Thanks Craig!!!! :thumbsup:

James


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

95RCode said:


> All,
> 
> Just wanted to give an update on my issue. Spoke to Craig on the phone yesterday and he was able to help me troubleshoot my system and figure out what was going on.
> 
> ...


James - Cool stuff that you are rocking. Thanks again for taking the time to call. :thumbsup:


----------



## TrojanDomer (Mar 20, 2008)

95RCode said:


> All,
> 
> Just wanted to give an update on my issue. Spoke to Craig on the phone yesterday and he was able to help me troubleshoot my system and figure out what was going on.
> 
> ...


had the same issue, was cranking all the pc levels and keeping gizmo at 6 or so, changing it so I run Gizmo ~40 fixed the sub sounds with standby (x-sub)

PS Craig and team, this makes my XSLS-Encore and X-Sub system sing and works great.


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you have the input voltage sensitivity specification for full power output from Gizmo? I looked at the website and did not see one. :no clue:


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

HAL said:


> Do you have the input voltage sensitivity specification for full power output from Gizmo? I looked at the website and did not see one. :no clue:


This is the best I could find until Craig answers for you.
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=11604&postcount=2


----------



## HAL (Sep 22, 2009)

dweekie,
Thanks! 

This will get me started. 

Will be interesting when they get the manual put together. Always good to have a spec section to help with system matching.


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that the sub out of the Gizmo says active even when the amp is on standby? Mine feeds the sub and output and the sub amp never turns off...


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

Somebody posted it earlier in this thread but I haven't heard anything about whether it's been fixed in the new version. I wonder if that contributes to my ulw-10 "popping" problem...


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, the standby is rather silly with this amp. I just don't understand why there just isn't an on/off button. It has no remote and therefore no need for standby operation.


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

it would be nice if there was verification that v1.1 will fix this issue or for a DIY solution


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

The best diy solution would probably be to cut off the power at the power strip. The whole amp, from power supply to the amplifier board, is always on. At standby, the amplifier portion is only muted. As bad as that might sound, I don't think it's too uncommon. I miss when everything used to have a hard switch......


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

dweekie said:


> The best diy solution would probably be to cut off the power at the power strip. The whole amp, from power supply to the amplifier board, is always on. At standby, the amplifier portion is only muted. As bad as that might sound, I don't think it's too uncommon. I miss when everything used to have a hard switch......


So why doesn't most stuff have a hard switch now?


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

dweekie said:


> The best diy solution would probably be to cut off the power at the power strip. The whole amp, from power supply to the amplifier board, is always on. At standby, the amplifier portion is only muted. As bad as that might sound, I don't think it's too uncommon. I miss when everything used to have a hard switch......


yes, I've thought of that... but Ideally I would want to have a relay do the switching so the same button could be used... not quite as cut and dry.


----------



## dweeke (Oct 30, 2006)

soloz2 said:


> yes, I've thought of that... but Ideally I would want to have a relay do the switching so the same button could be used... not quite as cut and dry.


I was kind of joking around with the power switch comment :dizzy: - but thinking about that relay.... 

The High-Low conditions for the shutdown control pin of the amplifier chip (I'm guessing this is associated with the standby button) are 28V (on) and 0V (off). I'm also assuming that the voltage regulators for the opamps run directly off the 28V rail. If you cut off the supply to the opamp voltage regulator and tie it to the shutdown control pin, it looks like a possible working method. Certein conditions would have to be met, though. What do you think? :stirthepot:


----------



## rick240 (Apr 25, 2008)

dweekie said:


> The best diy solution would probably be to cut off the power at the power strip. The whole amp, from power supply to the amplifier board, is always on. At standby, the amplifier portion is only muted. As bad as that might sound, I don't think it's too uncommon. I miss when everything used to have a hard switch......


But the crossover and sub-out are still active.

That being said, I sure am enjoying my Gizmo that arrived today :yes:


----------



## woofersus (May 6, 2008)

dweekie said:


> The best diy solution would probably be to cut off the power at the power strip. The whole amp, from power supply to the amplifier board, is always on. At standby, the amplifier portion is only muted. As bad as that might sound, I don't think it's too uncommon. I miss when everything used to have a hard switch......


Of course if you cut off the power at the power strip you'll lose settings, so if you're running it without a sub and have the bass control adjusted to achieve flattest response you'd have to re-adjust that every time you use the amp. Also, volume would revert o 24, so if you have one of the old ones your sub would be way louder than your mains until you adjusted every time you used it. I realize it only takes a few moments to make the settings change and neither scenario presents anyhing hard to remember, but it's fairly annoying to have to do every time.


----------



## soloz2 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, power couldn't be cut to the control board, but the amp itself could be cut. 

Another solution would be to mute the sub output as well.


----------



## netbug (Jun 5, 2008)

*gizmo without a sub*

I've read that the gizmo has a 100hz crossover for the sub out. But what if you are running a two channel system without a sub. can you send the full range to the mains?


----------



## bp2007 (Nov 4, 2007)

netbug said:


> I've read that the gizmo has a 100hz crossover for the sub out. But what if you are running a two channel system without a sub. can you send the full range to the mains?


If you are not using a sub, I think you can set it up to go down to ~50Hz. I remember seeing some posts about this. A search around here might find it.


----------



## netbug (Jun 5, 2008)

Let me rephrase my question. When the bass is boosted, does the crossover point change? I’ve read that you can boost the bass to reach 48hz, but if the crossover point doesn’t change wouldn’t you end up with too much emphasis at 100hz?


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

Can the top be refinished easily with veneer? I am building speakers and would love to match


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

netbug said:


> Let me rephrase my question. When the bass is boosted, does the crossover point change? I’ve read that you can boost the bass to reach 48hz, but if the crossover point doesn’t change wouldn’t you end up with too much emphasis at 100hz?


IIRC correctly, setting the bass at max effects such a curve that the amp would be essentially flat to almost 50Hz. It would NOT put a peak at 100Hz crossover point.....

As bp2007 says, there are posts. I THINK there may have even been a graph....


----------



## imported_m-fine (Mar 15, 2008)

skullguise said:


> It would NOT put a peak at 100Hz crossover point.....


Assuming no sub is used.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

netbug said:


> Let me rephrase my question. When the bass is boosted, does the crossover point change? I’ve read that you can boost the bass to reach 48hz, but if the crossover point doesn’t change wouldn’t you end up with too much emphasis at 100hz?


There was a graph showing the result of boosting the bass...

The bass at 48Hz is brought up to match the higher frequency....but this does result in a hump centered around the 100Hz crossover point...

I saved a copy of the graph....let me see if I can find the pdf.


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's the graph

You can see the upper bass hump that is created by using the bass boost. This is why, IMO, Gizmo should be used with a sub...as it was designed to be...

I tried to use it "full range" with my ELT525T, and as I suspect the ELT already have a bit of an emphasis in this region...the end result was an overly boomy sound.


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

Had a question the other day about how much power the Gizmo uses when on and/or in the standby mode. Didn't know the answer, so I picked up one of these.








Kill A Watt Electric Usage Meter

I plugged in the Gizmo, left it in standby mode, and didn't touch it for 24 hours. Then I turned it on and left it alone for another 24 hours.

Bottom line:

Standby = .12A - 6W - drawing .15KWH per 24 hour period.
On = .14 A - 7W - drawing .18 KWH per 24 hour period. 

Of course, it uses more power when operating.

My electric company's rate is $0.065302 per KWH.

.03 x .065302 = $0.00195906. 

That means, if I never used the Gizmo to actually play music, leaving the Gizmo on versus putting it in standby would cost me a rounded-off .2 cents per day, or a rounded-off 72 cents per year. 

If I actually used the Gizmo, say 3 hours per day, the difference would be reduced to 64 cents per year


----------



## moseboy (Oct 11, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Bottom line:
> 
> On = .12A - 6W - drawing .15KWH per 24 hour period.
> Standby = .14 A - 7W - drawing .18 KWH per 24 hour period.


I'm confused.... It draws more power... in standby?...

...So it would be better to just leave it on all the time?


----------



## Rijax (Jul 20, 2006)

moseboy said:


> I'm confused.... It draws more power... in standby?...
> 
> ...So it would be better to just leave it on all the time?


 DOH!







I'm a putz!







Sincere apoplogies to all. Just switch the stats, as I will be doing in my post. 

It should read:

Standby = .12A - 6W - drawing .15KWH per 24 hour period.
On = .14 A - 7W - drawing .18 KWH per 24 hour period.

The point of my post is that it costs so little to leave the Gizmo on at all times, rather than place it in standy, that no one should be too concerned if they choose to leave it on.


----------



## moseboy (Oct 11, 2008)

That's what I figured, just wanted to make sure


----------

